# Problemas na instalação do Gentoo

## amj84

Estou tentando instalar o Gentoo (2004.3 ou 2005.1) , 

em uma MB ASUS P5V800 MX usando um Celeron D,

mas após o boot via CD não reconhece o HD SATA 

de 80G e também a placa de rede "on board" que no 

caso usa o chip RTL8201CL  (porém no CD da MB o driver 

que vem é para VIA Rhine)

Já tentei desligar a rede da MB e colocar uma placa

PCI encore ENL832TX que o Gentoo reconhece normalmente

em um Pentium 166, mas também não funciona.

Também tentei vários modprobe, mas a resposta 

sempre é:

```

# ifconfig eth0 

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found 

 
```

Qualquer ajuda será bemvinda!

Grato.

----------

## njsg

Podes sempre procurar no google sobre esse tipo de hardware - eu não tenho muita experiência na área do hardware, por isso não te posso ajudar muito.

A única sugestão que eu posso fazer, uma vez que mencionas que não estás a instalar a versão 2006.0, é que experimentes arrancar com um outro live-CD (Knoppix, DSL, ...). Se funcionar, então só tens de seguir as instruções do handbook. O chroot feito a partir de um Gentoo live-cd ou de outro live-cd é a mesma coisa.

----------

## Chino Ventura

O meu problema é que simplesmente não consigo instalar o Gentoo via LiveCd, após seguir todos os processos descritos no handbook, quando chega o momento da instalação, a barra de progresso simplesmente fica parada...fiz testes tanto no modo gráfico, quando no modo de texto..e os dois apresentaram o mesmo problema... também já baixei outra imagem e fiz rodei o md5sum, tudo certo com a imagem....o que pode estar ocorrendo?

----------

## njsg

Quando dizes que a barra fica parada é em que parte? No particionamento, na parte em que ele copia a árvore do portage ou na parte em que ele instala os pacotes?

----------

## njsg

 *amj84 wrote:*   

> Estou tentando instalar o Gentoo (2004.3 ou 2005.1) , 
> 
> em uma MB ASUS P5V800 MX usando um Celeron D,
> 
> mas após o boot via CD não reconhece o HD SATA 
> ...

 

A motherboard não parece ser a mesma, mas os problemas aparentam ser os mesmos: http://www.uft.uni-bremen.de/chemie/chem/

Se essas versões do CD do Gentoo não suportarem o mínimo necessário, deve haver outro live CD por aí que suporte. Nesse caso é só arranjar outro CD  - eu próprio tive de o fazer com um Pentium 175-200 - usei um CD diferente (ou foi Knoppix ou DSL, já não sei) para fazer o chroot.

Quanto à placa de rede, não será necessário desactivar a onboard?

----------

## Chino Ventura

Logo após o momento em que reviso todas as configurações...seria o momento, pelo menos acho, que o instalador começaria a copiar os arquivos....valeu!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Tem a certeza que o vosso problema náo é o famoso problema de o installer ficar preso nos 0%?

A solução para isso é só escolher que a rede está configurada no ecrãn em causa. Para quem não tem problemas com inglês, a explicação está aqui.

----------

## Chino Ventura

Será que vc poderia me explicar melhor como resolver este problema? É que meu inglês é horrível...Obrigado...

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Bem, eu nunca usei o GLI, mas pelo que já li a esse respeito, num dos últimos ecrans antes de o GLI começar a copiar os ficheiros, o installer pergunta se a rede está configurada ou não. É preciso dizer que sim, ou então o sistema fica preso.

Este problema era válido para o live-cd 2006.0. Não sei se o erro persiste no 2006.1.

----------

## Chino Ventura

Obrigado pela atenção..obrigado...valeu!

----------

## rafaelreuber

Amigos,

           Tento fazer uma instalaćão pelo instalador gráfico fornecido na versão 2006 e toda vez acontece o seguinte: No log que mostra o que está se passando na instalacão aparece somente:  Setting root password

                                                               Livecd root password set

           E na barra de processos fica e não sai disso: Working...

                                                                              Preparing...

           Segui corretamente os passos de instalaćão gráfica baseata em GTK. Alguém pode me dar uma luz?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

[mod]Adicionei o post acima a esta thread.[/mod]

Boas.

O problema deve ser o aqui descrito. Veja nos posts anteriores a solução do problema.

----------

## rafaelreuber

Para resolver este problema basta marcar a općão My network is already setup and runnig em Pre-install Config que é a tela que aparece após o Welcome. Fiz somente isso e deu certo #)~

----------

## rafaelreuber

Só teve outro problema que apareceu durante a instalaćão: "Exception received during 'Intalling additional packages. ': EmergePackageError: FATAL: emerge: Could not emerge dev-libs/dbh-1.0.24!"

 Já é a segunda vez que acontece isso com este pacote. Tenho que baixar outra iso ou tem um jeito de contornar esse problem? Estou tentando instalar o Gentoo 2006.0 pelo instalador gráfico. Obrigado por tudo.

----------

